# Longport Bridge (10/11/2004)



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Another report emailed to me via The Philadelphia Fish Guys site:

Went up to the Longport bridge on Monday and fished the last 3 hours of outgoing tide. I had a 7 blackfish between 3 and four pounds, the biggest being six pounds. Luckily, I gave my fish away because just when i got to my car, it looked like I was a terrorist with a bomb. I was bombarded by 3 game wardens. They said they have been watching me the last 2 hours and saw me keep between 4 and 5 fish. They stripped searched my jeep and only found my big fish in the cooler. Boy, they dont mess around with tog anymore. But thanks for the tips. I fish the Northstar about 15-20 times a year. Paul is a great blackfish captain. Maybe come Blackfish season, we can go on a trip? Thanks Jake,


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

My original response mailed 10/14/2004:

Giving fish away is the same as keeping them. You are allowed ONE blakfish (tautog) this time of year. It takes 8 to 10 years for those tog to reach that 14 inch limit -- after that they only grow about one inch per year. These fish are protected for a reason.

We will not be fishing together.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

jake,after reading your reply to that,i just want to say you rock!keep up the good work.


----------

